# RH Rug



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I finished my RH rug. I hope you like it.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow. Great job.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Love your rug. Great color combination!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Love the bold colors. Well done!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is terrific. I love the colors. You did good.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Excellent


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice! What did you use? Fabric strips or yarn?


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

COOL!!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Will you provide details, please, such as weft and warp yarns/fibers, heddle size, dimensions? Thank you. Very pretty and I've been wanting to do a rug on my RH.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Amazing work and very striking.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

You did a great job, congrats!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I was very lucky and found the weft yarn on sale for $2.00 per skein. The Weft Yarn: "Big Twist" purchased at JoAnns, a super bulky, 80% Acrylic/20% wool with 98 yds per skein. I used my 20" Ashford Knitters Loom with a 5 dent reed. The warp was 8/4 cotton, 100 warp ends. Lenght of warp on loom 2 yds. (it was a bit long). I did this in plain weaving that was weft faced. I packed it pretty tight.
I'm still pretty new to weaving, so I hope I explained this properly.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm01:


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Your rug is beautiful. I really like the colors you chose.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It's really beautiful!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

WoW! that is a beauty.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very nice. Attractive fringe.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks! Excellent response! I had purchased some bulky yarn and fabric strips but was in a quandary as to what to use as warp. Thanks for the details!!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

beautiful rug. Great job. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is really nice. Great colors!


----------

